# Wall Tools discount



## Majorbean (Apr 14, 2012)

Is it just rumour or do DWT members get a discount with brandon. Also, does anyone know of another supplier on Canadian westcoast other than Westtech? Seattle's right across the border yet i still paid $200+ in shipping last order.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Brandon does indeed give DWT members a 10% discount.
As for other suppliers, I've pretty well given up.
You might find slightly cheaper prices, but you won't find better service or the customer care you do with WallTools. 
I am faithful to them.
They are passionate about what they do and enjoy helping us by doing what they do best. :thumbsup:


----------



## Majorbean (Apr 14, 2012)

Ya hes on the ball with service. He went through the effort to get back to me from his cell when he was out on that convention. The only supplier i have here is Westtech in Vancouver and they dont seem to want the business. They dont even respond to online orders. Its the shipping that kills me so a discount would ease the pain.:thumbup:

I order some stuff a while back and figure i would try out a compound tube and flusher rather than buying the CB and a head, big mistake...those tin flushers are junk. So im wondering if i could only get 1 head right now should it be a 3in.? I also screwed up big by getting a 48" flatbox handle instead of the 42. Fine for ceiling but its a long reach when doin horizontals.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Majorbean said:


> Ya hes on the ball with service. He went through the effort to get back to me from his cell when he was out on that convention. The only supplier i have here is Westtech in Vancouver and they dont seem to want the business. They dont even respond to online orders. Its the shipping that kills me so a discount would ease the pain.:thumbup:
> 
> I order some stuff a while back and figure i would try out a compound tube and flusher rather than buying the CB and a head, big mistake...those tin flushers are junk. So im wondering if i could only get 1 head right now should it be a 3in.? I also screwed up big by getting a 48" flatbox handle instead of the 42. Fine for ceiling but its a long reach when doin horizontals.


Ya, I dealt with Westtech about 5 years ago. They were okay...

As for the compound tube and flusher not working out for you, how are you applying the mud? Are you trying to do it right through the flusher from the CP tube all in one pass? like you would a corner box?

If you're doing it with a CP tube I find it much easier to buy a corner attachment, put the mud on first, then run your flusher after wards.








Hope this helped.
If I misunderstood, please feel free to describe to me a little more in depth what your exact problem is.
Flushers do work. It could just very well be the method in which you're trying to achieve your results.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Majorbean said:


> Is it just rumour or do DWT members get a discount with brandon. Also, does anyone know of another supplier on Canadian westcoast other than Westtech? Seattle's right across the border yet i still paid $200+ in shipping last order.


$200 shipping 
Whats happened to UPS pricing lately? My days of buying tools from Allwall or Walltools are over now the cost of shipping has gone through the roof, it use to cost around $90 - $100 to ship to New Zealand, what I use to do is wait until I needed 3 or more items and it would still cost the same to ship, now it's jumped up to $160 - $180 for shipping, I priced some tools recently and it is now cheaper to buy them locally :blink:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Majorbean said:


> Ya hes on the ball with service. He went through the effort to get back to me from his cell when he was out on that convention. The only supplier i have here is Westtech in Vancouver and they dont seem to want the business. They dont even respond to online orders. Its the shipping that kills me so a discount would ease the pain.:thumbup:
> 
> I order some stuff a while back and figure i would try out a compound tube and flusher rather than buying the CB and a head, big mistake...those tin flushers are junk. So im wondering if i could only get 1 head right now should it be a 3in.? I also screwed up big by getting a 48" flatbox handle instead of the 42. Fine for ceiling but its a long reach when doin horizontals.



If you want a cheap alternative for a box handle for your walls, check out the short box handle from dry wall master, it is all I use for walls now.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/reviews/12-box-handle-drywall-master


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> If you want a cheap alternative for a box handle for your walls, check out the short box handle from dry wall master, it is all I use for walls now.
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/reviews/12-box-handle-drywall-master


 :yes::yes::yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gazman said:


> If you want a cheap alternative for a box handle for your walls, check out the short box handle from dry wall master, it is all I use for walls now.
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/reviews/12-box-handle-drywall-master


Don't know how it compares to DM's, but Columbia's new one as well: http://www.walltools.com/columbia-taping-tools-closet-monster-flat-box-handle.html


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

so U and moore really say it is worth it to get a handle that small?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> so U and moore really say it is worth it to get a handle that small


 You know me JOE ... I'm a newbe to the boxes ...The closet monster is the only handle I've ever used for side walls seams.
The 48'' handle I have was just too hard for me to handle ..I may need a 34'' for walls aye? esay? si? ungelay...ungalay!!!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> so U and moore really say it is worth it to get a handle that small?


And Me, Its a great handle, Anyone who runs a box should have one.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I got the Hydramatic col handle gets pretty short, bout the smallest I used


----------



## Majorbean (Apr 14, 2012)

How well does that closet handle work without a brake? guess its short enough to hold the box. Im ordering the hydro handle just coause i need a short 1 yet i can still reach 9 to 10 ft. R all box handles interchangable? Goldblatts r cheap. As far as using the tube, i have the Columbia app heads for it, Great for doing beads. I use the inside 1 for dry taping sometimes...never thought about using it on corners before a flusher. Im just gonna bite the bullet and get a box and angle head. so 7 or 8? And if you could only have 1 head would it be the 3"?


----------



## Majorbean (Apr 14, 2012)

Does that shorty handle fit Columbia boxes?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Majorbean said:


> How well does that closet handle work without a brake? guess its short enough to hold the box. Im ordering the hydro handle just coause i need a short 1 yet i can still reach 9 to 10 ft. R all box handles interchangable? Goldblatts r cheap. As far as using the tube, i have the Columbia app heads for it, Great for doing beads. I use the inside 1 for dry taping sometimes...never thought about using it on corners before a flusher. Im just gonna bite the bullet and get a box and angle head. so 7 or 8? And if you could only have 1 head would it be the 3"?


I would go 10" box to start with, then you can decide later , weather you want to go with a 8" or 12" box

Yes go with a 3" angle head to START

box handles are interchangeable 99% of the time:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> so U and moore really say it is worth it to get a handle that small?



Best bang for buck handle available. Like I said, it is the only handle I use on walls now. 
I dont have a twister handle which would be great for high joints. But once again the short handle works pretty good for both low and high joints. It is far easier to use than a normal handle.:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Majorbean said:


> Does that shorty handle fit Columbia boxes?



It fits Tape-Tech, TapePro, Northstar and Drywall Master. I will let you know about Columbia next week, I have a 12" Columbia on the way.:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> I have a 12" Columbia on the way.:thumbsup:


Do you now, Well then, let us know about that please :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have been thinking about getting a 12" box for a while, just for those seems that give trouble. (High shoulders etc) I could not justify a new one for the amount of use that it will get, so I have been looking on Ebay for a while. Any way I found a 12" columbia that looks to have done minimal work for $200. So I will let you know how it goes when I get it.
Even if it is no good at least I know that I will make PT happy, because it is a Columbia.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

''How well does that closet handle work without a brake?''

Shoooooooooooooooolift rollers then off the bladewhuuupp..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> I have been thinking about getting a 12" box for a while, just for those seems that give trouble. (High shoulders etc) I could not justify a new one for the amount of use that it will get, so I have been looking on Ebay for a while. Any way I found a 12" columbia that looks to have done minimal work for $200. So I will let you know how it goes when I get it.
> Even if it is no good at least I know that I will make PT happy, because it is a Columbia.


 The capt won't be to happy about it... lol!!!

shh!! I'm gettin one too. :shifty:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I run 10 12,


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> It fits Tape-Tech, TapePro, Northstar and Drywall Master. I will let you know about Columbia next week, I have a 12" Columbia on the way.:thumbsup:


I have a columbia handle that fits a North star box:yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

gazman said:


> It fits Tape-Tech, TapePro, Northstar and Drywall Master. I will let you know about Columbia next week, I have a 12" Columbia on the way.:thumbsup:


Your Columbia box should fit. A Drywall Master box I have fits my Columbia handle, so those 2 brands are interchangeable.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Majorbean said:


> Does that shorty handle fit Columbia boxes?


I know that we answered this question by deducing that certain boxes fit other handles. But here it is it is official YES it fits.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

How do I get the discount with wall tools.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

A smooth finish said:


> How do I get the discount with wall tools.


When it comes to checkout just mention that you're a member.
Or call in Brandon or Donnie and talk to them.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gazman said:


> I know that we answered this question by deducing that certain boxes fit other handles. But here it is it is official YES it fits.


 You use 1 spring Gaz?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> You use 1 spring Gaz?


Of course, I can't answer for gaz,,, but I don't use any springs,,,,,, thats why I sent em all to you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:

need some more????????


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Of course, I can't answer for gaz,,, but I don't use any springs,,,,,, thats why I sent em all to you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> need some more????????


 I don't like em either Capt... LOL!!! They leave the ooze at the starting gate!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> I don't like em either Capt... LOL!!! They leave the ooze at the starting gate!!!


I've never tried it without. I've tried it with just one because my guys accidentally lost a spring, and it did run pretty good.
Maybe I'll try it next job.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I've never tried it without. I've tried it with just one because my guys accidentally lost a spring, and it did run pretty good.
> Maybe I'll try it next job.


There was a old thread on this topic:yes:

Seems most go with one on or none. I go with one. But if I had to run stand ups all day, I would go with none, or if you have a ton of butt joints to do. Take the springs off you nail spotter if your running one, makes a huge difference too.

main thing you will find is theres less resistance/pushing you half to do when running your boxes. Only draw back is, you MIGHT ?? have a bit more clean up at the end of your joints....... maybe


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Nail spotter without the spring eh ? Never try it ! Ill try it next time


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

machinemud said:


> Nail spotter without the spring eh ? Never try it ! Ill try it next time


As chance would have it, I'm running my nail spotter tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Nail spotter without the spring eh ? Never try it ! Ill try it next time


:thumbup:



PrecisionTaping said:


> As chance would have it, I'm running my nail spotter tomorrow. :thumbup:


Well it will be really painful for me to say this but........

If it works for both of you,,, You shall both half to thank that sheep shagging kiwiman ( or fault him if it don't work for you)

He stated that on here a year ago, and I was like "holy chit, I never thought about that".... works really great on high work:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Well it will be really painful for me to say this but........
> ...


Cool! I havent gotten as much use out of my nail spotters as I would have liked too by now. I look forward to trying it this way.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

First thing I do is take the springs off, I never tried my spotter with springs.....they came off from new too, it makes them easy to pull apart for cleaning as well.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

moore said:


> You use 1 spring Gaz?



I got the fat boy second hand and that is the way it came. I run one spring on my Tape Tech boxes as well so it worked for me.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

gazman said:


> I got the fat boy second hand and that is the way it came. I run one spring on my Tape Tech boxes as well so it worked for me.


I run both on mine but I have to....They're TT-PA boxes.

I know that some of you don't like these boxes, but I have used them for the past 10 yrs and wouldn't be without them. Just takes a little getting used to.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

machinemud said:


> Nail spotter without the spring eh ? Never try it ! Ill try it next time


yep machine think we all been down that road so I wised up even betta and went to the h-depot and grabbed the softer spring







and it holds just right and tight and makes me feel alllright


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Tomorrow ill try without spring , i will tell you on the job site with my iphone if its a big difference !


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

machinemud said:


> Tomorrow ill try without spring , i will tell you on the job site with my iphone if its a big difference !


I tried it today. It went pretty good. I had an easier time on ceilings with it I found.


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

gazman said:


> If you want a cheap alternative for a box handle for your walls, check out the short box handle from dry wall master, it is all I use for walls now.
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/reviews/12-box-handle-drywall-master


If it's a short box handle you're looking for, you should also checkout the Columbia Closet Monster which has a 180 Grip Head on it. Much better grip and more positive than the half circle: http://www.walltools.com/columbia-taping-tools-closet-monster-flat-box-handle.html


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

walltools said:


> If it's a short box handle you're looking for, you should also checkout the Columbia Closet Monster which has a 180 Grip Head on it. Much better grip and more positive than the half circle: http://www.walltools.com/columbia-taping-tools-closet-monster-flat-box-handle.html


Not a bad price either! :thumbsup:


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

gazman said:


> I know that we answered this question by deducing that certain boxes fit other handles. But here it is it is official YES it fits.


Most all of the Box Handles I've seen are compatible between all of the Flat Boxes I've seen: Blue Line USA, Columbia, Drywall Master, Goldblatt, Northstar, TapeTech, etc. 

I haven't sold Drywall Master since they came out with that handle, so I'm not that familiar with their short Box Handle. It's interesting that the head is fixed and doesn't offer any type of rotation.

Columbia has what they call the Closet Monster, which is also a short handle. The biggest difference I notice between the two handles is that the Columbia Closet Monster features a rendition of their 180 Grip Head that can be manually tightened down at your desired angle. Their regular fixed length handles obviously have a brake that locks the head.


----------



## DEKARSKE (Feb 3, 2012)

is wall tools still offering a 10% discount? is there a coupon code or have to call in an order?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

walltools said:


> Most all of the Box Handles I've seen are compatible between all of the Flat Boxes I've seen: Blue Line USA, Columbia, Drywall Master, Goldblatt, Northstar, TapeTech, etc.
> 
> I haven't sold Drywall Master since they came out with that handle, so I'm not that familiar with their short Box Handle. It's interesting that the head is fixed and doesn't offer any type of rotation.
> 
> Columbia has what they call the Closet Monster, which is also a short handle. The biggest difference I notice between the two handles is that the Columbia Closet Monster features a rendition of their 180 Grip Head that can be manually tightened down at your desired angle. Their regular fixed length handles obviously have a brake that locks the head.


 
I will take 2 of them


----------



## Rusty (Feb 13, 2013)

How do I go about getting the discount on my online order at wall tools 
Also does anyone know the difference between the blue 2 box and the original?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

This is a blue 2.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

This is the original.


----------

